# Mit Java eine App programmieren??? Möglich !?



## piccolo1123 (18. Feb 2015)

Liebes Forum,

folgende: Ich würde gerne ein Programm bzw eine App entwickeln die auf Java bzw Eclipse basiert. Ist es möglich das entstandene Programm dann als App umzuwandeln oder so in der Art ?
Habe echt keine Ahnung in dem Gebiet. Würde mich über eine grobe Erklärung im allgemeinen freuen.
Danke im Vorraus:rtfm:


----------



## Thallius (18. Feb 2015)

Was ist denn für dich eine App?


----------



## piccolo1123 (18. Feb 2015)

sag mir doch erst was für dich eine App ist.


----------



## Thallius (18. Feb 2015)

Sorry mein Fehler,

Ich hätte mir vorher deine anderen Posts ansehen sollen, dann hätte ich gewusst das das hier vergeben Liebesmühe ist.


----------



## Gucky (18. Feb 2015)

Ich versuche es mal:
Du fragst, ob du ein Programm in eine App umwandeln kannst, jemand fragt, was für dich eine App (Kurzform für Application = Grob gesagt alles, was mit dem Nutzer in Interaktion tritt und nicht zum System gehört) ist und du antwortest mit einer Gegenfrage, was für Thallius eine App ist.
Das macht sowas von ÜBERHAUPT keinen Sinn.
Beantworte die Frage oder wir können dir in Ermangelung einer genauen Fragestellung nicht helfen.


----------



## piccolo1123 (19. Feb 2015)

Warum fragt der jenige mich was eine App ist wenn er ganz genau weiß was ich mein ? Mit der Gegenfrage wollte ich ihm zeigen, dass *****en wie er bei mir ncihts zu suchen haben. Und hör auf jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen, du weißt genau was ich mit App meine.


----------



## Joose (19. Feb 2015)

piccolo1123 hat gesagt.:


> Warum fragt der jenige mich was eine App ist wenn er ganz genau weiß was ich mein ?



Durch deinen Post war mir zum Beispiel nicht ganz klar ob dir wirklich der Unterschied zwischen App, Application/Programm bekannt ist.

Vor allem da du fragst "Programm dann als App umzuwandeln".
Ein Programm kann man nicht einfach in ein App umwandeln, diese sind einfach zu unterschiedlich was den Aufbau etc. angeht.



piccolo1123 hat gesagt.:


> folgende: Ich würde gerne ein Programm bzw eine App entwickeln die auf Java bzw Eclipse basiert.



Willst du eine Android-App entwicklen? Dann ist dieser Link vielleicht das passende: https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/index.html


----------

